# Bass Boat Makeover-Camo wrapped...Now the Seats...



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2010)

My 1998 Tr-21 has seen better days so 12 days ago I decided to make it look new again.
New carpet n wrapped it. It was a DIY project...I have almost 50 hours in this project and just finished it up a few hours ago.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 17, 2010)

nice!


----------



## bassfisher (Jul 17, 2010)

That is probably the coolest wrap I have seen on a bass boat. Now fish won't see you coming!


----------



## Judge (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice.  It looks really good.


----------



## duckman18 (Jul 17, 2010)

awesome man .. where did you get the wrap?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 18, 2010)

Only problem is you'll have trouble finding it.

Looks really good.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks good man!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 18, 2010)

duckman18 said:


> awesome man .. where did you get the wrap?



www.camomyride.com


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 18, 2010)

Dude, that is freakin sweet!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 18, 2010)

WOW, that looks mighty sharp Martin!!! Great job!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jul 18, 2010)

Cool Martin. Thanks for the link. I might have to do some of that. The instructions did not say anything about straying or applying any chemicals to the wrap for it to stick. How does it bond?


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jul 18, 2010)

for a DIY job, it could pass for professional.....VERY nice work!!!!!


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah that looks GREAT!! Nice job! 

I have a feeling we might see more camo bass boats after you post this.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 18, 2010)

Clay you remove the backing similiar to a window decal and put it on dry. It is workable just get the bubbles n wrinkles out. U can take it on n off w no problem. Suppose to be easy to remove later. The heat will help it bond. U can also glue the overlaps. I did 5ft pieces so there's 4 overlaps per side n the back was cut into smaller pieces cause of the curves. From 5 ft away u won't see the overlaps.  I used 140 sq ft of material for everything.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 18, 2010)

awesome job on the carpet!


----------



## butter bass (Jul 18, 2010)

That look awesome!! I helped a buddy re-carpet his boat and it was a real pain in the bass! I know you are proud!


----------



## brown518 (Jul 18, 2010)

Absolutely killer!


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 18, 2010)

Man that looks awesome.....I'd love to take a ride and fish out of that boat......looking good.....REALLY good!

Nice work.....you got skills man!


----------



## markland (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks awesome Martin, nice job, you considering doing the outboard and seats as well?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 19, 2010)

Mark I'm not completely finished. Got to trim out the interior and if enough material is left do the motor. Seats are gonna have to wait. I did use mossy oak "obsession" as well and I like it


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Buddy where did you buy your carpet?


----------



## badkarma (Jul 19, 2010)

I was going to ask how you did the hull, but I now see you did it down to the water line.  That is sweet.  I hope it lasts for you.


----------



## markland (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks nice Martin can't wait to see if all finished out!  Your decals are on the way!


----------



## JW2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, that is the baddest boat i've ever seen!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 19, 2010)

I got a precut kit from marine carpeting I believe. I'm on the water next 3 days w it so I will know how it does. The good thing about camo is if I put a scratch in it I just cover it or cut out that area n replace it. My boat is older n really needed something done. The carpet was $365 w the glue n $400 in wrap. Do the math not a lot to renovate.


----------



## badkarma (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have any closeups of the overlaps?  You can't tell at all in the pics.  I just wanted to see how the pattern looks at the overlaps.  Is it thick enough to endure some heavy scratches?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 20, 2010)

Who needs those glitter-boats?!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 22, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2010)

I knew one day someone would figure out how to convert a bass boat to a dual purpose configuration for duck hunting..

Very nice job you did there, it looks great.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job!  I got a pond in the woods we can get some dual purpose use out of that!!!


----------



## chad smith (Jul 25, 2010)

im actually getting my 400TE javelin wrapped in cammo the first or the year, they wont see us comming....my windshield is already wrapped.. your TR20 looks great,, what would you charge to help me on mine???


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great job, looks cool.


----------



## G Duck (Jul 26, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## Icecold (Jul 26, 2010)

where did you buy the carpet?


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally got the seats done this week...

A year and a half in the wrap is holding up just fine...


----------



## markland (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking sharp Martin!


----------



## 06 SB (Mar 5, 2012)

That is one of the nicest make overs I've seen.  GREAT JOB!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 11, 2013)

Almost a year later...how has the wrap held up?


----------



## maughdr (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks sharp


----------



## crow (Feb 11, 2013)

Bet you're first to the duck hole with that rig!  Nice!


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like a floating brushpile.....Nice Job.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great to me, I'd like to see someone do a Fish camo boat wrap.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 13, 2013)

That's great, I like the motor not camo'ed. Now I need to find an older boat with a newer motor.


----------

